# Finally! Short rows without wrap and turns!



## Betsy Schroer

I have just discovered a new way to work short rows that doesn't require wrap and turns.....shadow wrap short rows! Hope the link works.


----------



## DollieD

I watched Judy Becker or Cat Bordhi do this once, and incorporated it into my repertoire of stitches 
Good post!


----------



## pamjlee

Great video!


----------



## brdlvr27

Thank you very much


----------



## mildredL2

Than you, have bookmarked this.


----------



## Oakley

Thanks it's now bookmarked for future use.


----------



## GrumpyGramma

Eliminating that w&t is the best thing since sliced bread.

Learning various ways to do short rows is great. This is a good video but I found it easier on the purl side to turn the work and then actually knit the stitch and place it on the needle. I do something similar but just knit or purl into the stitch below, mount it twisted on the other needle and turn without slipping the purl back and forth. I then work the two together. You might try it, I find it just a bit easier and don't think it shows more. I'd like to know what someone else finds if they try it.

Another way to do short rows is German short rows. I'll give you youtube search link in case you want to check it out now or sometime in the future. http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=german+short+rows

ETA I'm having a can't tell left from right day so I switched to "other needle" rather than risk getting wrong. Hope that's OK and makes sense.


----------



## jvallas

Thanks! If anyone is curious how to use those in the 2nd phase of making a short row heel, she uses them in making a heel here:


----------



## GrumpyGramma

jvallas said:


> Thanks! If anyone is curious how to use those in the 2nd phase of making a short row heel, she uses them in making a heel here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah

The shadow short row is nice & I've used it several times, but my all time fave is the "Clip & turn" short row. Using a locking stitch marker, you knit to the turn, clip a marker to the working yarn, turn & purl back. When finishing your short rows you knit (or purl) to your marker, lift the marker with yarn onto the needle & knit together with the stitch. There's a nice uTube video on this technique. I especially like that I can very easily count the short rows I've completed (just count the clips hanging off the back of your work) and the fact that the short rows are virtually invisible.


----------



## jvallas

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> The shadow short row is nice & I've used it several times, but my all time fave is the "Clip & turn" short row. . .


I think this may be the same as Japanese short rows.


----------



## laceluvr

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> The shadow short row is nice & I've used it several times, but my all time fave is the "Clip & turn" short row. Using a locking stitch marker, you knit to the turn, clip a marker to the working yarn, turn & purl back. When finishing your short rows you knit (or purl) to your marker, lift the marker with yarn onto the needle & knit together with the stitch. There's a nice uTube video on this technique. I especially like that I can very easily count the short rows I've completed (just count the clips hanging off the back of your work) and the fact that the short rows are virtually invisible.


My favorite too; but I use a bobby pin as you don't have to stop & open the marker, then clip to close it. You just slide the bobby pin off & on. Also, I "park" the bobby pin on my working yarn in between working the short rows & it just slides down the yarn & out of the way. When I need it again, I just pull the bobby pin up to where I need it for my short row again. Works great!


----------



## Hildy60

How Cool is that!!!!!!!!
Thanks for posting it
Hildy


----------



## GrumpyGramma

laceluvr said:


> My favorite too; but I use a bobby pin as you don't have to stop & open the marker, then clip to close it. You just slide the bobby pin off & on. Also, I "park" the bobby pin on my working yarn in between working the short rows & it just slides down the yarn & out of the way. When I need it again, I just pull the bobby pin up to where I need it for my short row again. Works great!


With bobby pins I'll try this method. The pin stitch markers look to much of a pita for me.


----------



## settermom

Thanks for posting the link. Nifty method. Hadn't really looked into this one before. Will give it a try.


----------



## Betsy Schroer

I saw that mentioned when I was looking for a good video. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Betsy Schroer

I'll definitely have to check that one out! Thanks!


----------



## run4fittness

Thanks for all the links. Will go back to them later when head is not so tired.


----------



## lildeb2

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaMc

Thanks! I will save for future use.


----------



## Lilpip

Thanks for the link!


----------



## patocenizo

Are these German short rows?? Love them!


----------



## joand

This looks like a great technique, and easy to remember. Thanks.


----------



## Katsch

Thank you, saved. I also watched her tubular CO, was very clear.


----------



## Cardelo

THANK YOU! This looks to be a great way to do the short rows. Have bookmarked it for future use.


----------



## BARBIE-s

AWSUM TX FOR SHARIN THIS


----------



## norma goodrich

thank you very much for this tutorial


----------



## Chocolatechips

Betsy Schroer said:


> I have just discovered a new way to work short rows that doesn't require wrap and turns.....shadow wrap short rows! Hope the link works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this like the FLK heel for socks?


----------



## Maryhm

Chocolatechips said:


> Isn't this like the FLK heel for socks?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Granana48

Thanks for the information. Wrap and turns still confuse me at times.


----------



## Nancylynn1946

Great technique.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## BrightMoon

Thanks


----------



## thegrape

Thanks! Bookmarked it!


----------



## blawler

jvallas said:


> Thanks! If anyone is curious how to use those in the 2nd phase of making a short row heel, she uses them in making a heel here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was curious about using this technique for a sock heel, so thanks for the link to this video. Aloha... Bev


----------



## pzoe

Thanks so much. Short rows scare me almost as much as Dpn's!


----------



## Janana

Thank you so very much.


----------



## beahop

Hi,
I went to the link. Very good idea for short rows. Never understood the w&t method for sock heels. Now I can try this one. Thanks for the tip. Bea


----------

